

WordPress: Reimagined in a More User-Friendly Way - mellasc
http://www.webinsation.com/wordpress-reimagined-in-a-more-user-friendly-way/

======
mellasc
WordPress is the most popular Content Management System to date. But is it
really up to the task of managing your website? Over the last several articles
we have looked at several main problems of WordPress including WYSIWYG
Editors, Not enough control over document structure, and a somewhat confusing
admin panel.

In this article we are going to look at some ways we can improve WordPress to
make it way more user-friendly for content editors and business owners.

So let’s jump right in and look at 6 ways that we can improve the editing
experience of this awesome Content Management System known as WordPress...
[http://www.webinsation.com/wordpress-reimagined-in-a-more-
us...](http://www.webinsation.com/wordpress-reimagined-in-a-more-user-
friendly-way/)

